# Pastors & future pastors...



## irresistible_grace (Aug 2, 2013)

Pastors:
Where did you go to Seminary? Why did you choose that Seminary? How old were you when you started? How long did it take you to earn your M.Div? Did you already have a wife & children?

Future Pastors:
Where are you going/planning to go to Seminary & Why? How old will you be when you go? (If you are currently enrolled in Seminary: How old are you now?) Do you already have a wife & children?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 2, 2013)

My MDiv was from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary.

I chose PRTS for a number of reasons. First and foremost was that I was working with a church plant in Grand Rapids and wanted to stay local so that my family could be useful in the fledgling work. The options in Grand Rapids were Calvin Seminary, GR Baptist Seminary, Hope Seminary, Protestant Reformed Seminary, and Puritan. I did apply to Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary and was leaning VERY heavily in that direction, but the door was wide open to stay in Grand Rapids (good job, owned a home, etc). I met with my pastor and Dr. Beeke one day in the manse living room and they convinced me to stick around and go to PRTS. It was a good choice for me. (Note: In my denomination there is a great emphasis on studying at Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary and that is why I am working on a DMin there right now... otherwise I would have gone the ThM route for another degree, RPTS does not offer a ThM.). 

Of course the opportunity to study under Dr. Beeke was a great pull as well. I have heard that he does not teach as many courses as when I was there- I had him for all of my systematics- each loci is a semester class, and I had him for all of my preaching classes as well some church history and practical theology. The guys there now don't get him as much as I did.  

I started the program when I was 24 or 25 years old. It took FIVE years to complete my MDiv (PRTS is a four year MDiv plus a thesis). When I started my wife was a couple of months away from delivering our first child. By the time we were finished we had three kids and one on the way.


----------



## JML (Aug 2, 2013)

I get to answer both I guess. I was a Pastor back in my Arminian days and hope to be a Pastor again in the future as Reformed.

*Pastors:*
*Where did you go to Seminary? *
New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary

*Why did you choose that Seminary? *
It was the closest Southern Baptist Seminary to where I lived.

*How old were you when you started?*
21

*How long did it take you to earn your M.Div?*
I earned an Master of Arts and it took 2 years.


*Did you already have a wife & children?*
No. I was single.


*Future Pastors:*
*Where are you going/planning to go to Seminary & Why?*
Even though I desire more theological education, I will not be attending a reformed seminary. For one, I do not think it is a necessity as theological knowledge can be gained in other ways (in the local church through the established elders and through personal study). Any church that requires a seminary degree has gone beyond the teaching of the Scriptures. Personally, I would not recommend seminary for a married man with children. I think it puts too much pressure on a wife to have her husband either in class, at work, or studying and not having as much time to help with the children or the home. At lot of times, due to the seminary schedule and cost, the wife will also be required to work putting even further strain on the family. I am sure that is not a popular opinion among reformed folk.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Aug 2, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> I get to answer both I guess. I was a Pastor back in my Arminian days and hope to be a Pastor again in the future as a Calvinist.
> 
> *Pastors:*
> *Where did you go to Seminary? *
> ...



I appreciate your honesty!


----------



## jehough (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm 28, married with one child. My wife is finishing up Nursing school in December and I'm looking to start seminary shortly after that. We are in the same boat trying to get debt free and be ready for ministry when the time comes. I've decided on Whitefield Seminary for several reasons. One is the cost is much less than a traditional seminary, and we wouldn't have to move. I believe the mentorship model that they have is the best way to do it. I'm looking forward to learning from a mentor who is currently in a church, ministering to people. Whitefield also has the opportunity to go beyond the MDIV and I've found that of the non-accredited schools, it is one of the most highly regarded.


----------



## ChristGraceText (Aug 3, 2013)

*Future Pastors:
Where are you going/planning to go to Seminary & Why? How old will you be when you go? (If you are currently enrolled in Seminary: How old are you now?) Do you already have a wife & children?*

My family and I recently moved to Louisville, KY to attend STBS. We chose this location and school because I believe it to be an institution that is like minded, Gospel committed and ample to further prepare for me a life of ministry, to my congregation and most importantly, to my family. I transferred some M.A. work from a Fundamental, Dispensational school. Some of our choosing SBTS has been God's pressing of a Reformed working in the Scriptures on my heart and mind. I am 28 years old, married, have 4 daughters, age 7 and under.

I was saved at 20.
Bible college started at 22.
Bible college finished at 25.
M.A. work started at 25.
M.Div started at 28.
- Through my schooling, starting at age 24, God was kind to give a great exposure and opportunity to ministry experience. As an elder/pastor, staff at a college, and interim pastor. 

By God's grace, we are debt free and paying for M.Div as we go. I've recently been asked to serve as an assistant pastor to a small local church in the area and am praying over it currently.

John Lanier was kind and honest enough to share some of his feelings on the matter so I will as well.

The dynamic of training and ministry is different for every man and every family. Obey the call of God on your life. Obedience to His calling will never conflict with your ability to obey to the responsibilities of Christian, Husband, Father, Preacher, etc... Age and martial status are not obstacles for pastoral training. I do not believe anyone has suggested that here, but I believe it important to state. I recommend to everyone, as I try to remind myself, to not compare the calling, path, training of another man to yourself.

Pray for sensitivity to the Holy Spirit. Know that the call of a pastor is not simply academic training, but a life long pursuit of knowing, intimately, the Person of God. And then reconciling sinful mankind to Him. 

Grace and Peace,

MCN


----------



## Curt (Aug 3, 2013)

(Retired) Pastor:
Where did you go to seminary?
Covenant Theological Seminary

Why did you choose that Seminary? 
Dr. Schaeffer recommended it(something I'm relatively sure he would not do today). This was in the 1970s.

How old were you when you started?
33

How long did it take you to earn your M.Div?
I did the three-year M.Div program in (drumroll). - - three years.


Did you already have a wife & children?
Both. The children have since grown and flown, but the wife and I celebrate 45 years this month.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 3, 2013)

Where did you go to Seminary? 
Reformation International Theological Seminary

Why did you choose that Seminary? 
Price and Mentorship and accountability structure (feedback was required by the mentor to the seminary). It is accredited with the Florida school system. I also chose it because it was self-consciously a Reformed ecumenical seminary. It did not try to inculcate one Reformed tradition (eg. Scottish or Dutch). Thus my systematics included Berkhof, Hoeksema and Dabney (and the WCF). I even read both sides of the free-offer debate of the mid-20th century. 

How old were you when you started? 
30

How long did it take you to earn your M.Div? 
It is a four year degree plus an M.Div thesis. I took summer classes and finished under four years.

Did you already have a wife & children?
I was married but had no children.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2013)

(Current) Pastor:

*Where did you go to seminary?*
Graduated from Pittsburgh Theological Seminary
Attended the Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary

*Why did you choose that Seminary? *

I went to PTS because it was the most "conservative" of the 10 PC(USA) seminaries. I went to RPTS mainly because I had "confessionally Reformed" conversion in seminary and left the PC(USA) and went under care of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church.

*How old were you when you started?*

26

*How long did it take you to earn your M.Div?*
Three years


*Did you already have a wife & children?*
Both. Started Married with one child and left married with two children


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 3, 2013)

Current Pastor

*Where did you go to seminary?*
RTS Jackson

*Why did you choose that Seminary? *
I had just become reformed through personal study and knew if I were to be a Pastor I would need to go to a reformed seminary. I knew nothing and so I searched online for "Reformed Seminary" and found RTS, Covenant, and Westminster. I applied to all. I was accepted only to RTS. My decision was made for me.

*How old were you when you started?*
22

*How long did it take you to earn your M.Div?*
3.5years


*Did you already have a wife & children?*
No. Married summer of 06 graduated 2 years later with no kids

If I could do it over again I would choose PRTS or GPTS


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 4, 2013)

*Current Pastor*

*Where did you go to seminary?*
New Orleans Baptist Theol. Seminary (1.5 yrs, via extension center; 2004-2005)
Southern Baptist Theol. Seminary (2 yrs on-campus, 2006-2008; 2 yrs online, 2009-2010)

*Why did you choose that Seminary?*
I came to reformed theology through personal study while enrolled at NOBTS. My wife helped me to decide that it would be best to spend my seminary years being trained well in reformation theology, rather than trying to figure it out as I went along and basically undo, forget, or ignore what I had been taught in a non-reformed context. 

*How old were you when you started?*
24

*How long did it take you to earn your M.Div?*
My path is nontraditional. It took me 1.5 years to decide I'm a Calvinist, then I transferred from NOBTS to SBTS and moved to Louisville. It took 2 years to complete an M.A. in theology. Then while pastoring in NC, I enrolled toward M.Div. via online courses, and that took another 2 years. I have M.Div. equivalency but lack a few classes (3 free/non-restricted electives) in completing the degree program. On my present salary we're unable to pay for the classes, so I hold the M.A., with M.Div. equivalency (and my church has been gracious to cover a couple of NANC conferences for me as a form of continuing ed/pastoral development). 9 years and counting...??? 


*Did you already have a wife & children?*
Kara and I were married in 2000, and weren't able to conceive for several years. When I graduated in 2008 she was pregnant with our first child. I have the utmost respect for the guys who go off to seminary with kids in tow, but it is incredibly challenging for them. Having done a couple of years with a preschooler, and now having our second (and desiring more kids), even if we had the money, it would be a significant challenge in terms of what my family presently needs and what my congregation presently requires, and I'm not sure I could pull it off.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses... All of which have been very helpful. I am hoping more pastors & future pastors here on the Board will reply to this thread while we are away this week at the Free Church of Scotland (continuing) Family Conference.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Jessica,

I'll take the future pastor question.

*Future Pastors:
Where are you going/planning to go to Seminary & Why? *

I am currently in the military, and will not be able to attend full time until I retire (5 years). I've lately been praying and pondering whether or not I should do part of the degree online and pursue the remaining part in residency after retirement. My reason for going to seminary is to gain formal ministry training for pastoring and preaching in the local church context. My top five choices are below, in order:

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
Westminster Cali
Westminster Philly
Reformed Theological Seminary (virtual, then residency)
Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

(Honorable mention here goes to Redeemer Seminary for the chance to study under Dr. Ferguson and PRTS for the chance to study under Dr. Beeke)

*How old will you be when you go? *

If I start online while in the military, I will be 40. If I start after retiring, I will be 43. 

*Do you already have a wife & children?*

Absolutely. A Queen and 3 blessings...

Although I think it is needful to have as much theological training as feasibly possible for the work of the ministry, I appreciate John Lanier's heart. Whether or not I choose to go online before the residency, I would like very much for my elders and leaders at the local church to have major involvement in the process. I believe this should be true of every seminarian for the purpose of his spiritual development, preparation for the work of ministry and maturation for the pastoral call and proclamation of the gospel.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 8, 2013)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Whether or not I choose to go online before the residency, I would like very much for my elders and leaders at the local church to have major involvement in the process. I believe this should be true of every seminarian for the purpose of his spiritual development, preparation for the work of ministry and maturation for the pastoral call and proclamation of the gospel.



Close pastoral oversight was sorely lacking in my Bible college years (despite actively serving a church as a youth minister), and frankly didn't get much better during seminary. I hope that this is irregular for SBC churches but fear that it is not. 

All that to say, such supervision will be worth its weight in gold for you brother, and I rejoice in its presence and the shaping role it will play in your life and ministry!


----------

